# So ashamed. Still have no time to set up my coffee baby



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

It is hard to discribe how the feeling is when I have to look at the " BABY"every day without touching it

it was delivered this Monday morning. However, due to the fact that our business is very busy this time of year. I still have no time to set up. Tomorrow is Sat. It is still busy

it seams I have to spend the whole Sunday to play with it. If someone knows the link to show step by step installation, please help. It will cut and save me a lot of time

Thanks in advance


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Shame on you. Never mind the business, get the damn thing set up and take a photo to prove it......or else


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

A combination of this Frans G video and reading the setup bumph that comes with the machine should be all you need.






One important thing that is in the bumph but not stressed in the video is to remove the red clip from the anti-vac.

WD40 is good to remove burned on plastic coating from the laser engraving.

Do not over tighten the four grouphead screws

Do ensure you do the 30 pulls of lever to clear excess grease before fitting shower screen. ** And remember that the return of that lever will be under load !! so don't let go !**

Maybe check out my post for a tip to fit the the lid. Here

And maybe if you want to adjust the Ceme pressure switch see. Here

Hope that helps

Have fun on Sunday and enjoy a great machine.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> A combination of this Frans G video and reading the setup bumph that comes with the machine should be all you need.


Thanks you very much for your help

Is it ok to not apply the grease. When I open the group head and the Spring piston lever, I saw they are already greased. I just do 30 times pulling the lever. ( please correct me if I am wrong)

another problem is: when the LR is switched on for the first time, the pump is not active. When I heard the beef sound, I turn off the machine, then wait around 5-8 seconds, turn it on again....the best sound was heard again... The pump still not active for the first time.... I do turn on and off for many times.... Still have the same problem

please help

thanks


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Problem was solved now

Having FaceTime for helping, it seems the Anti Vac valve did not go down after removing RED Plastic clip for the first time. Now it goes up and down as normal behaviour

However, the interest thing after chatting FaceTime is that when shipping the LR, the factory forgot to send the clear plastic tube ( around 30mm long that fit inside the tank) and the distribution funnel

Thanks God


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

JK009 said:


> Thanks you very much for your help
> 
> Is it ok to not apply the grease. When I open the group head and the Spring piston lever, I saw they are already greased. I just do 30 times pulling the lever. ( please correct me if I am wrong)
> 
> ...


Firstly, let me say that I am not a definitive authority on this.

My personal view is that the piston ships with an big excess of grease that is likely packed into the seals and everywhere. I suggest that this be wiped clean before following the Frans G video, (other videos are available) and greasing via application of LoxEal 4  to the group bore.

You do want to ensure that any excess grease is driven out before you fit the screen, otherwise it can lead to a blocked shower screen.

Re the filling: Are you using the filter-softener ? If you are using bottled water then I suggest you do not bother. If yes... have you fitted it correctly? Is the tank seated correctly?

The tank can be awkward to get in and out as clearance is tight. The water valve spigot must be pushed home securely.... a slight smear of LX4 on the outer dia may help.

As an L-R owner you will now have access to the permanent folder on the Londinium website where most Londinium issues are well addressed.

You will need to register or use the Chat link to get Reiss @lespresso to enable.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

JK009 said:


> Problem was solved now
> 
> Having FaceTime for helping, it seems the Anti Vac valve did not go down after removing RED Plastic clip for the first time. Now it goes up and down as normal behaviour
> 
> ...


That's great. A missing tube... who'd have thought it?

Shows the value of Reiss' Face Time help.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you very much for your help and advice

Filter water is still not used. It was shipped together with LR. However, I use bottle water.

There COULD be 3 reasons ( 1 of them is my mistakes: did not remove the RED plastic clip) that is why the pump is not active:

1/I forgot to remove RED PLASTIC CLIP ( anti vac). Due to following the video, it did not mention removing the RED clip.

2/ the anti vac valve did not move up and down for the first time ( after RED PLASTIC CLIP was removed)

OR

3/ The water tank was not seated properly

As far as I remember, few hours before FaceTime with Reiss, I read the user manual guide carefully, the I found out that the RED PLASTIC CLIP must be removed first. However, after removing it, the beef sound went off and the pump still not active

Having FaceTime with Reis, the top panel, the side panel were taken off. Then he asked me to remove the water tank. I took the tank out for the FIRST TIME since factory shipping. He found out there was not a clear plastic tube inside the tank. At this time, the tank was still full of water.

Then he asked me to fit the tank back, then switch on.... Bingo ! Magic! The pump run to fill the boiler for the first time.

then he asked me to move the camera to the side , then asked me to let him know if the anti vac valve was up or down. I told him it was DOWN. He asked me whether I pushed it down? I said I never touch it , I just gently removed the red plastic clip. At this time, if you continue looking at the valve, you will see that it keeps going up and down according to the boiler pressure .

The LR works well.However, I found it difficult to fit back the top panel. I had to take off the water tank again, empty it, then refit the top panel first, and then the tank after...switch the machine on.... the problem happened the same... Beef sound and no green light, the pump not engaged ...

.re-seat the tank properly... then all work well

so now, you know all the story. I still do not know what is the cause.


----------

